# Kidding Watch in VA(aka goats are liars)--Pics



## ChksontheRun (Jan 8, 2011)

Here I am waiting and watching....grrrr.  According to rut dates for Mr. Fritz, and witnessed breeding, none of these girls are due till Feb 13.  I have my doubts as you will see.  But as I have been so fondly quoting recently, goats are liars!  I have clearly felt baby movement in Amber and Bridget, Uhoh is herd queen and not really in the mood much lately for standing still to have a belly rub.

All 3 girls are mini nubians

Amber, who has been huge for a month, and has been bagging up since mid Dec.











and for full effect....the hoo hoo and udder







Bridget, also known as "too hairy to see much of anything"
She is smaller than the other 2--75 % Nigi









And Uhoh who would not hold still for many pics at all.  I am fairly confident she has been bred as her hoo hoo is very soft puffy, but she is not getting nearly as large as the other 2 and has noooo  udder developement.





Just watch, Uhoh will go first


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck with your kiddings.


----------



## julieq (Jan 8, 2011)

Isn't that the way it frequently goes?!  We have three bred mini's/ND's this year, all of whom should be due about the same time.  One is so huge I can't imagine her going through until April (I'm wondering if I forgot to write down an earlier breeding date), one is just fat looking and the other one looks 'normal'.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 8, 2011)

Tried to trim hair on tails and udders.  My clippers will not cut that course goat hair.  Guess I am going at them with scissors later.  I just want the hanging hair to be gone.  I have to wonder how you all that actually shave get the job done.  These clippers are only 6 months old and are cutting the dogs hair just fine.  

Please give advice on clippers.  Would love to hear what you all use.


----------



## julieq (Jan 8, 2011)

Oster A5's work best for me.  In fact I'd love to have two pair so one can cool down while I'm using the second set (that's on my wish list).  I purchased a big pair of those heavy duty clippers years back and finally gave up on them as they were just too heavy for me to handle.   They cut through the coarse buck hair wonderfully, but strained my arm something fierce!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 8, 2011)

I groom for a living and use my Andis professional quality clippers with blades ranging from a #40 to a #7.  Yes, the coat is coarse but if you're using good clippers and sharp blades it won't make a bit of difference.  What I run into often enough with pet owners is that they want the $40 Andis clippers designed for light use (pet face/feet touch-ups) to function as well as the $140 Andis clippers you'd find in a salon.  Actually, I want that too but the fact remains that they don't! 

Can you get by with the $40 set in a pinch?  Maybe.  But it'll be a heck-of-a-lot more work, that's for sure!  Particularly when the goats are not willing participants (and honestly, how many of them are?  ) it's helpful to have a fast, smooth cutting action.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 8, 2011)

Actually mine were the $125 professional dog clippers that I use for grooming my schnauzers.   Perhaps they are dull and I just need a new blade.  My DH reminded me it was 1 1/2 yrs ago we got them.  I knew it was June, just didn't realize how long ago it was.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2011)

The blades need to be sharpened on a regular basis. You could probably find someone to sharpen the blades for you. 

http://clipperbladeservice.homestead.com/index.html  - this is who I have sharpen my blades and they work great. I have both large clippers and the smaller clippers.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 8, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> The blades need to be sharpened on a regular basis. You could probably find someone to sharpen the blades for you.




They should work great then once your blades are sharpened or replaced!  I've recently started using Davis for my blades and have been happy with them so far.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm thinking Amber will go first.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 8, 2011)

I am thinking Amber could go any day....... but her first 2 kiddings yeilded quads so maybe she has a while to cook yet.   Who knows.....

I sure cant wait to see.  Today we worked hard on our kids pen where we will keep the kids during the day so we can milk in the evening.  We thought we had till the end of February to get it done, but with Amber looking like she does, we thought we had better get working on it soon.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 13, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 13, 2011)

I wish I did.  I go to the barn 4 or 5 times a day looking for any sign that things are moving along to no avail.  I am starting to wonder if I will have to wait till mid Feb. after all.  I think that is when they are due only because that week coresponds to the week when our buck was in full blown rut for about 7 days.  He was moaning and peeing all over himself.  We got all 4 of the goats at the same time about a week before that, but they had been running together for months before we got them.  They really could have been bred at any time so we are just waiting with not a clue as to when they were bred (I saw him mount Uhoh so pretty sure about her but she is not getting very big).  I figure if he was in rut, there must be someone due that week.  He never acted the same way again after that so I do not think we have any due after mid Feb.  

I just wonder how big Amber can get.  

Waiting stinks. :/


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 26, 2011)

Update,  so Amber can get bigger still.  I have now come to the conclusion that we should trust Fritz's rut dates.  No deliveries yet, and ligs are still firm in everyone.  Uhoh has gotten a little wider, but not much.  Bridget is hanging down more, and has gotten very affectionate.  She loves her belly rubbed, and just stands and closes her eyes.  Amber is getting ever so slightly wider.  Everyones appetites are good.   

2 1/2 weeks to go, maybe the weather will be better by then!!!!


----------



## crazyland (Jan 26, 2011)

Pictures? 
Always need pictures with the statement that they can indeed get wider!


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 27, 2011)

I was wrong all together.....

Today, DH came home to work with this little cutie on the ground in the sun outside of the barn







And here is one of mama Bridget ( yes, not Amber or Uhoh ) with her little cutie pie


----------



## helmstead (Jan 27, 2011)

COOL COLOR!


----------



## julieq (Jan 27, 2011)

Well done indeed!  Beautiful baby!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 27, 2011)

That is just the coolest coloring! Congratulations!


----------



## elevan (Jan 27, 2011)

Ahhh! Too cute!  Congratulations!


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks yall.  Ok, now a new nerve wracking challenge.  I was out at the barn to check out mama and baby and the LGD started growling.  Then out in the woods, a "scream"  There is some sort of bob cat or something like that out in the woods.   Both LGD's went running and barking like crazy out to the back side of the goats enclosure.  My DH went outside with the shotgun, but it is just too dark to see anything.

We do have 2 LGD's, but they are only 9 months old.  I didn't think we were going to really need their services, but now I sure am glad they are out there.  I know that 9 month old puppies even at 90-100 lbs are still puppies.  I know they are better protection than nothing at all, but they are so young.

I know whatever it is out there is attracted by the scent of new birth.  Sure hope the lights on, and the dogs barking are enough to keep it away.  Think of us tonight.  I will update in the morning.....


----------



## chandasue (Jan 27, 2011)

Aw! Love the color! 

Hope your dogs keep the wild critters in the woods... and out of the barn.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 27, 2011)

very VERY cute baby!!!!

Hope all is well through the night.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 28, 2011)

All is well.  Dogs did their job without incident!!!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh my gracious!  I like black dorsal stripe.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2011)

Ooooh, she's verrrry pretty.  Or is it a he?  Either way, congrats!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 28, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!  Very sweet!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jan 28, 2011)

Boy or Girl? I love it's coloring!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 28, 2011)

That's what I was wondering. Boy or girl?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 28, 2011)

Surely Amber can't wait THAT much longer...


----------



## julieq (Jan 28, 2011)

Sometimes a radio in the barn helps with predators too.  We leave the lights on in our barn during the night and have our GS's kennel right outside the barn door.  And we have the baby monitor (audio only currently) on so we can actually hear what's going on if we need to.  The last couple of weeks I've heard the coyotes yelling in the distance, but the scream of a wild cat is much worse!


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 28, 2011)

Baby is a buckling and he is doing grand.  He is jumping around the isolation stall and is just as cute as he can be.

Yes, the scream of a wild cat is a fearsome thing.  It made the hair on the back of my neck stand up, then I ran into the house.

Those LGD's are worth their weight in gold!!!


----------



## julieq (Jan 28, 2011)

ChksontheRun said:
			
		

> Baby is a buckling and he is doing grand.  He is jumping around the isolation stall and is just as cute as he can be.
> 
> Yes, the scream of a wild cat is a fearsome thing.  It made the hair on the back of my neck stand up, then I ran into the house.
> 
> Those LGD's are worth their weight in gold!!!


Your DH's shotgun is great back up too!


----------



## dkluzier (Jan 28, 2011)

Your buckling is very handsome.  It's been a busy year with the coyotes around our house this year.  Will definitely be keeping a close eye out around birthing time.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 30, 2011)

Amber is now in the kidding stall.  I can't feel her ligs any more, and her hoo hoo is all soft and puffy, her already large udder has gotten even bigger.  Yesterday she spent the day laying, then standing, then stretching, then laying down again, and the moaning.....    But no contractions.  She still has a good appetite, good poops and pee.  It can't be long now....... but then there is the code.

I will try to take pics later.

Question about Bridget.  She has a very full udder with only one little buckling.  I am starting to get a bit concerned about how tight she is.  Will her milk production adjust to her one little baby's needs.  Should I milk her out to prevent infection, or will this stimulate more milk production?  Baby is nursing well, but not emptying her out at all.  She looks like she could easily feed a couple more, but it will be a challenge to milk her as she has tiny little teets.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 30, 2011)

If Sarah holds true to her ligs, looks like you and I are in the same boat today!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 30, 2011)

Yay! Go Amber!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 30, 2011)

Do you plan on milking her or just let her dry up when kid is done? If you want some milk too, then I would be milking her. I'm no expert at this point but I'm suspecting that you should be doing some milking so she doesn't get mastitis. If you don't want the milk, then feed it to the chickens.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, you need to relieve that pressure...once her milk comes in (around 3 to 4 days post partem) her udder will start to self regulate...but in the mean time she's going to be engorged and sore...to where she might start kicking the kid off.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is a picture of Amber today.  She continues to lay down, get up, moan, and is sunken near her tail, but no sign of real labor-no contractions, and good appetite.  I think she is trying to tease us.....


----------



## Horsefly (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't wait to see Ambers babies, wonder how many are in there she is huge.  Hope you have an uneventful kidding soon.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 30, 2011)

Blood tinged discharge tonight.  I think babies are on the way.  Perhaps a long night in store.


----------



## julieq (Jan 30, 2011)

ChksontheRun said:
			
		

> Blood tinged discharge tonight.  I think babies are on the way.  Perhaps a long night in store.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 31, 2011)

Happy and Sad.....

Amber kidded last night, quads.  Delivered with no difficulty (more later)

2 died.  We are left with a doeling and a buckling from her, and are very thankful for two very healthy nursing kids

We checked on her at 9:15.  She ate, and seemed pretty normal, no moaning, no talking to her stomach, just the discharge.  DH checked on her at 10:45 and the same.  She was sitting ( which has been a common position for her in the last 2 days) but no panting, seemed fine.  Son checked on her at 12:15 and ran in to report that 2 kids were on the ground.  We all ran out for the excitement, only to find that there were 2 dead kids in the pen too.  She delivered all 4 in 1 1/2 hours between checks.  Of course my first thought is we should have been out there, but then reality kicks in and says we just didn't know.  For her future kiddings we certainly will be more on the alert.

Obviously we have does that just do not want us around for the blessed event.

I am so sad about one of the doelings that we lost... solid brown with solid ears.  I am kickin my self.... again.


----------



## julieq (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry for the kid loss, but no 'kicking thyself' allowed as we all lose newborn kids here and there and never know why.  Even if we are in attendance.   Hugs those kids and get some photos!


----------



## Horsefly (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry about the babies, it's hard not to kick yourself we all know, but these things just happen.  Can't wait for pictures of the healthy little kids .  Enjoy them!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh, darn it all.  So sorry about the two losses, but congrats on the healthy littermates!


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 31, 2011)

Here are the pictures of our new little cutie pies.  All are doing well.

Here is the buckling.  He is the spittin image of his father.






And the doeling.  I think she is solid tan color, but it is dark in the barn, and I have been at work all day today during daylight hours so I really haven't given her a good look.  There may be a few lighter spots near her belly.






We are so thankful for 3 healthy kids so far.  but i do still feel bad about the other 2.  If only we had stayed out in the barn at 10:45 instead of going inside.

grrrrrrrr


----------



## julieq (Jan 31, 2011)

They are just perfect!  Love the little doeling!  Congratulations!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 31, 2011)

ahhh a buckskin...

They're beautiful babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 31, 2011)

What little doll babies!   Congratulations. Even if you were there, you may not have been able to save the ones who didn't make it.


----------



## chandasue (Feb 1, 2011)

Super cute! Congrats on the survivors!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats to two beautiful kids! Its hard to lose kids but don't beat yourself up about it, they could have been stillborn and you could never have done anything in that case anyway. The kids you have are gorgeous!!


----------



## ChksontheRun (Feb 12, 2011)

Last doe kidded yesterday.  The most precious spotted buckling you ever saw to Uhoh.  Soooooo   3 bucklings, 1 doeling for the year.

Will post pictures later today.  Weather is supposed to be in the 50s so I will have a chance to spend some time outside with them. 

I love to watch them do their happy dance!!!!!!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 12, 2011)

Adorable babies! 

Do not blame yourself about the ones you lost.  I had one this year showing no signs of kidding, I thought she still had a few days.  She was in her stall eating her grain, I walked away to feed the others, heard one loud bleat and walked back to the stall.  She was still standing there eating, no pushing, panting or anything else.  I started to walk away, heard a *swoosh* and saw a dead baby fall out.  If she pushed I didn't see it.  She delivered two live does within five minutes of that.  

Sometimes even when you are present, there is nothing you can do.  

Congrats on the two beautiful babies!


----------



## ChksontheRun (Feb 12, 2011)

OK, here is this years line up

Timex--buckling






Rolex--buckling





Casio--doeling





And last but certainly not least, Bulova--buckling





We will be retaining one wether

So far, Timex is the most friendly, and Bulova the most striking. Time will tell.  LOL get the pun?


----------



## dbunni (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank heaven you are so far away ... always wanted a Bulova!


----------



## wannacow (Feb 12, 2011)

They are soooo cute!


----------



## elevan (Feb 12, 2011)

They are soooo cute


----------

